# Ordner öffnen und auswählen



## stabory (18. März 2006)

Hallo, 

ich erstelle gerade ein Skript, mit dem Bildernamen in einer Datenbank eingelesen werden. Der Benutzer muss dazu einen Ordner angeben, aus dem dann alle Bildernamen (+Verzeichnis etc.) in die Datenbank geladen werden. Um das Fehlerpotenzial zu minimieren wollte ich, dass der Benutzer nicht den Pfadnamen per Hand eingibt sondern dass nach Windows-Art ein Fenster geöffnet wird (ähnlich wie bei jedem Programm > "Datei speichern unter") und er den entsprechenden Ordner aus dem Dateisystem auswählen kann, mit dann weitergearbeitet werden soll.
Kennt jemand eine Funktion oder ähnliches, mit der ein solches Fenster geöffnet wird und der Benutzer einen Ordner, nicht eine einzelne Datei auswählen kann?

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Roy


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. März 2006)

Du kannst mit PHP beim User kein Fenster oeffnen da PHP serverseitig laeuft.


----------



## stabory (18. März 2006)

Aja klar, ich vergaß.

Hat jemand die Funktion in Javascript im Kopf?

Vielen Dank

Roy


----------



## Gumbo (18. März 2006)

Ermittle einfach mithilfe der Verzeichnis-Funktionen die Verzeichnisstruktur eines Verzeichnisses und gib diese aus.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. März 2006)

Liegt das zu oeffnende Verzeichnis auf dem Server oder auf dem Client? Falls ersteres der Fall sein sollte wird Dir auch JavaScript keine Hilfe sein.
Warum durchsuchst Du nicht mit PHP Deine Verzeichnisse und gibst dann alle moeglichen Verzeichnisse einfach als Links an, immer vorausgesetzt, dass das zu oeffnende Verzeichnis auf dem Server liegt.
Sollte das Verzeichnis auf dem Client liegen wirst Du wohl das Problem haben, dass Du nicht gleich ein ganzes Verzeichnis auf einen Schlag hochladen kannst, selbst wenn es irgendwie moeglich sein sollte es auswaehlen zu koennen.


----------



## stabory (18. März 2006)

Das Verzeichnis liegt auf dem Client. Gibts gar keine Möglichkeit, eine Schleife zu basteln, die die Fotodateien nacheinander hochlädt?

Viele Grüße

Roy


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. März 2006)

Da das auf jeden Fall alles clientseitig ablaeuft kannst Du mit PHP garnichts machen. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass Dir da JavaScript helfen kann, da ich bezweifle, dass Du einen Dialog oeffnen kannst in dem Du ein Verzeichnis auswaehlen kannst.
Trotzdem schieb ich den Thread mal in's JavaScript-Forum, vielleicht kann da einer meine Aussage wiederlegen.

Und ich moechte Dich bitten nicht andauernd Doppelposts zu erstellen. Du hast den Thread nun zum 2. Mal im JavaScript-Forum eroeffnet. Wenn sich ein Thema in einem falschen Forum befindet kann so ein Thread auch verschoben werden, und genau das passiert ja jetzt auch.


----------

